# Fish Patrol Upgrade



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

After an unfortunate bonito blood incident that left my Jeep reeking of, according to Mz. RR, a women's bathroom at the beach , I decided that it was time to move the bait cooler outside...

The answer came at a neighbor's moving sale...










Cost? ZERO.

Is it custom aluminum? NO!
Will it rust? YES!
Do I give a damn? Not hardly..


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Those racks are pretty cool, we got one of those for my Grandpa to put on his Suburban, he used it for several years no problem, now he has a 1500 so he just puts stuff in the bed.

The only thing I can think of is vibration/wind. Don't know if it would stress the fish out like crazy and cause them to croak.

Have you tried it with bait yet?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The bait I will be transporting on the back porch is dead, and way beyond caring about wind/vibration...


----------

